# moving to alicante... all advise and help muchly appreciated :-)



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

Im a single mum 33 of one 7yr little girl. My mother and step father are moving so alicante within the next 10weeks. I am lookimg to make the move in the next 12 months once they have settled. Ok here goes all the questions....

Schools? How easy is it to get your child into a school?
Language barrier is this a major issue or do they help them adapt?

I will be looking work part time work? I have a business I can take with me but will need to find my feet how easy or hard is it to find some work?
Im leavimg all my friends behind although this is not problem for me as I like my own company I would like to mix in with everyone else is it more for the upper age bracket or very mixed?

Car? Car insurance? Whats the score on that front?

Getting a morgage? What do I need to do? Does it work like uk? Is it on the same credit checks? I will b renting for atvleast first 12mnths but just curious?

Also health care?? I have to have a prescription every month for hyprothyroid? Is it free medical?

I have googled alot but there so much to look threw is mind bashing!!

If theres anything I haven't mentioned an any ine would care to share id appreciate it?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Let's get the worst bit out of the way first. Your chances of legal, contracted employment are probably very low- you haven't said what type of work you would be looking for- but Spain is in deep crisis and unemployment is around 30%. Most of those looking for work will be Spanish, who naturally, speak the language fluently, so have a far better chance of getting a job then you ( assuming you aren't fluent in Spanish).

You'll need to register as resident within 90 days of arrival. To do this you will need to prove you have sufficient income and healthcare provision. You can meet this requirement by having - 1. a legal work contract or 2. by becoming self employed or 3. by having sufficient funds to pay approx 600€/ month/ person (1200€ for you and daughter) into a Spanish bank account and by having private health care insurance. some areas also ask for around 6000€/ person savings, too.

Have you investigated the practicalities of transferring your business to Spain? You'll have to check what the tax implications would be and you have to pay around 260€ in autonomo, which is like National Insurance. You pay this whether you earn anything or not. There are reductions for some new starts but I think you have to be under 30. There is a thread about it on the first page of the forum.

You can only access state healthcare if you pay National Insurance through contracted work or self employment, but I think you still pay for prescriptions. 

Once you have become resident, you can access state school. I don't know that most state schoolls give much help to foreign children but young kids soon pick up the language and get on fine. 

You should read the FAQ thread for lots of practical information.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jae1981 said:


> Im a single mum 33 of one 7yr little girl. My mother and step father are moving so alicante within the next 10weeks. I am lookimg to make the move in the next 12 months once they have settled. Ok here goes all the questions....
> 
> Schools? How easy is it to get your child into a school?
> Language barrier is this a major issue or do they help them adapt?
> ...



Welcome to the forum, think you need to visit/stay with your parents for short periods before you burn your UK bridges or look at mortgages. Unemployment is a huge problem in Spain, so if you have a "remote" business, then you need to arrange to have that up and running asap. You will lose your child allowance from the UK and if your daughters father is involved you may need his permission to move her to Spain???

Healthcare, as Brocher says will need you to have an employment contract in Spain or for you to be autonomo if you're running your own business

However, she's of an age where she'll pick Spanish up relatively quickly at school!

Have a nose around the forum and see what you can find - and feel free to ask anything else

Jo xxx


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was told ya can still claim child tax credit as well as child benefit not so sure how true this is as the hmrc doesnt give clear answers only says 'in certain cases'??

My business deals with health and nutrition products which is very successful in england but something I will have to suss out over there on a visit. My plan is def to do my homework before taking that plunge. Also was told by ex pat friends that already live in spain that there is free health care u just have to apply for residencia? 
From wat I gather the cost of living wud be half to wat I pay over here but all boils down to getting employment? Now I also have a second business which is a small clesning house cleaning business hear another thing I dunno if I can make work over there?
The bank account stuff is easy enough to do as my banking is down with a bank that has sister company out there an am told its easy enough to open an off sure account out there from england before I go.
School well I have read hundreds of threads with lots of mixed views so still dont understand the ins an outs.... some say its great others not so great?
I have lits decisions to be made and none will b light harted.... I suppose the up side is im 1/4 spanish so hoping the ling comes quickly to me... and no im not fluent but will learn wat ever I have to,


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You're right, HMRC website isn't very clear. Ute just phone them up and ask. You won't get child benefit or tax credits.

There is free healthcare, not prescriptions, once you have your residencia- I already outlined what you have to do to get that residencia.

You need to consider the tax, VAT, and autonomo situation for setting up your nutrition business in Spain, as well as seeing if there is a market there, or whether postage to your existing customers could work.

House cleaning sounds like a non starter, especially with unemployment so bad. Thousands of people are willing to do that for only a few euros per hour, and with no contract (illegal).

It's great you are willing to learn a little Spanish but it would be years before you could compete equally with a native speaker. Do not underestimate the depth of the crisis, not only are there no jobs but people don't have money to buy things if you set up a business.

Schooling shouldn't be a problem. 

Banking is easy, you can open a standard account with any Spanish bank. Offshore accounts are not the same as Spanish banks "out there."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jae1981 said:


> I was told ya can still claim child tax credit as well as child benefit not so sure how true this is as the hmrc doesnt give clear answers only says 'in certain cases'??
> 
> My business deals with health and nutrition products which is very successful in england but something I will have to suss out over there on a visit. My plan is def to do my homework before taking that plunge. Also was told by ex pat friends that already live in spain that there is free health care u just have to apply for residencia?
> From wat I gather the cost of living wud be half to wat I pay over here but all boils down to getting employment? Now I also have a second business which is a small clesning house cleaning business hear another thing I dunno if I can make work over there?
> ...



the 'certain cases' as far as child benefit & child tax credit include families with one parent still living & working in the UK & supporting the family in Spain, and as an 'add on' to certain other 'transportable' benefits

there is no Spanish equivalent, apart from some tax breaks 

there is absolutely NOT free health care for all. Are those who told you this pensioners by any chance? Even they don't get it free - the UK pays Spain for their healthcare

Unless you were already resident here before April 24th 2012 (in which case there is a right to healthcare) the only way to access state healthcare in Spain is to pay for it in some way. That means working & paying Spanish NI. 

and as said already - you don't apply for residencia - you register as resident - & they don't let you do that unless you can prove that you can support yourself & have healthcare provision in place

cost of living is generally less than in the UK, but for sure not half - especially when you have children - anything child related, from, clothes, shoes to toys & school books are _really expensive!!_ I _know - _I've been bringing up 2 daughters here for the past 10 years! 

gas & electricity are more expensive too, as are phone & internet costs

the info here is really good & current https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-madrid#our-services

yo can click through for info about residency requirements, benefits, healthcare & so on


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thamks for all the info its good to know all this stuff. I do have an another option as afr as employment in the care industry working 2 weeks in englwnd then 3 weeks off in spain as I would reside there. Its something im def going to loom into.
I def will b making the transition at some point as I dont wann live out rest of my days in england thats for sure.... the prospects are craper over here in the uk even if spain is in a strughle right now I want 'the better life' for myself n daughter.
I forgot to mention I have 10k blanket but that wudnt go very far so the employment is def an issue right now and think I will b paying my parents lots of visits. Im there in august for 3 weeks so will dig alot deeper on my arrival


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jae1981 said:


> Thamks for all the info its good to know all this stuff. I do have an another option as afr as employment in the care industry working 2 weeks in englwnd then 3 weeks off in spain as I would reside there. Its something im def going to loom into.
> I def will b making the transition at some point as I dont wann live out rest of my days in england thats for sure.... the prospects are craper over here in the uk even if spain is in a strughle right now I want 'the better life' for myself n daughter.
> I forgot to mention I have 10k blanket but that wudnt go very far so the employment is def an issue right now and think I will b paying my parents lots of visits. Im there in august for 3 weeks so will dig alot deeper on my arrival


it really isn't a 'better life' - it's just a different one

kids still go to school, parents (those lucky enough to have work) go to work & have to work longer hours ( I start at 9:30am & finish at about 8pm most days + Saturday mornings, & don't earn a fortune), houses still get dirty (dirtier I think with all the dust!!) as do clothes. 

prospects in the UK are so much BETTER that British families are returning there to live when their children reach teen years ( I personally know 3 families returning at the end of this school year & that happens _every year_) & Spaniards are moving there for work, in their 100s if not 1000s

I have sleepless nights worrying about my daughters' future - & they have grown up here & are tri-lingual. My elder daughter will go to uni here soon - but after uni I know she will leave Spain for her career. I keep everything crossed that things will improve before my 14 year old finishes her education, or it will be just be me & the cats left here


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

I understand exactly wat ur saying but all britian is full of is drugs, crime and benefit swallowers and no jobs.... I have never claimed anything in my life baring the basic child tax credits and child benefit. The whole world is in a recession I dont think any were has jobs. I work 70hrs a week now or more so that side doesnt bother I ant bothered about me its wats best for my daughter and theres nothing her barring a safty blanket to go on the doll! Im half spanish americanand have lived her 20 yrs I hate this country... the british are leaving and everyone else coming in. I will do wat ever I have to make better life for my 7yr old. Im lucky enough to have my parents to fall back on but I def wont be taking this decision lightly as im leaving 2 businesses behind but if im lucky I may be able to start again (im hopeful). 
I see it like this surely cant b that bad as people I know have moved there an never returned.... its not for at least months so with any luck things will get better. Even britain has improved slightly with the economy? Lot of things to research and think of I reckon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jae1981 said:


> I understand exactly wat ur saying but all britian is full of is drugs, crime and benefit swallowers and no jobs.... I have never claimed anything in my life baring the basic child tax credits and child benefit. The whole world is in a recession I dont think any were has jobs. I work 70hrs a week now or more so that side doesnt bother I ant bothered about me its wats best for my daughter and theres nothing her barring a safty blanket to go on the doll! Im half spanish americanand have lived her 20 yrs I hate this country... the british are leaving and everyone else coming in. I will do wat ever I have to make better life for my 7yr old. Im lucky enough to have my parents to fall back on but I def wont be taking this decision lightly as im leaving 2 businesses behind but if im lucky I may be able to start again (im hopeful).
> I see it like this surely cant b that bad as people I know have moved there an never returned.... its not for at least months so with any luck things will get better. Even britain has improved slightly with the economy? Lot of things to research and think of I reckon.


I'm back in the UK now having spent 5 years in spain with my children. My husband commuted - We came back because there is no future for children over there. My son wanted to do a course at college - which wasnt an option at his school in Spain. My daughter hated everything about Spain and my husband got fed up with the commute.

I loved it in Spain and hope one day to go back - we do visit friends there as often as we can. My daughter wont go near it tho - she's happy in the UK (she's 16yo now). My son tells me (he's 19yo now) that there are far more drugs, prostitution (!?), underage drinking and is far less safe in Spain than ever in the UK - If I'd have known at the time, I'd have been furious lol!!!!! You also have to take into account that because the economy and employment situation is so bad (infinitely worse than in the UK), that folk are desperate there - its not necessarily a good environment for children??????? Welfare benefits arent as comprehensive as the UK - which may be a good thing, but it can lead to desperation and crime of necessity rather than greed

In retrospect - and believe me, I hate the way the UK is too, but the UK is safer, financially more stable and easier to live in than Spain - especially as a foreigner!! Spain is a harsh country

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm back in the UK now having spent 5 years in spain with my children. My husband commuted - We came back because there is no future for children over there. My son wanted to do a course at college - which wasnt an option at his school in Spain. My daughter hated everything about Spain and my husband got fed up with the commute.
> 
> I loved it in Spain and hope one day to go back - we do visit friends there as often as we can. My daughter wont go near it tho - she's happy in the UK (she's 16yo now). My son tells me (he's 19yo now) that there are far more drugs, prostitution (!?), underage drinking and is far less safe in Spain than ever in the UK - If I'd have known at the time, I'd have been furious lol!!!!! You also have to take into account that because the economy and employment situation is so bad (infinitely worse than in the UK), that folk are desperate there - its not necessarily a good environment for children??????? Welfare benefits arent as comprehensive as the UK - which may be a good thing, but it can lead to desperation and crime of necessity rather than greed
> 
> ...


I was just about to write something similar

I can't compare with the UK after 10 years here - but there *are *drugs & crime here - & underage drinking - of course there are!!

you don't get the 'benefit scroungers' - but only because there are no real benefits - & what there is is time-limited - which as jojo says, can lead to desperation & crime

I'm lucky that the town I live in has a comparatively low unemployment level (still MUCH higher than the UK though) , but we still have several soup kitchens & beggars on the streets

without the several charities which run the soup kitchens & distribute food & clothing to the families with no income - & I really mean NO income - they would starve & walk around naked - & I'm not exaggerating one little bit


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

O I totally believe u. I have visited torrevieja lots of times I love the place its very very urban in la marina. Crime rate is low and people are wonderful hence why I am so drawn to it. I think no matter were u go in the world we are always gonna face these problems. I think come august wen ive spent 3 weeks there rather than a week I will get more of a feel for things on a permanent basis or at least b able to figure out wat to do.... my ex husband just imagrated to malta so I have nothing holding me bqck in the uk. The question is can I really make it wotk in spain??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jae1981 said:


> O I totally believe u. I have visited torrevieja lots of times I love the place its very very urban in la marina. Crime rate is low and people are wonderful hence why I am so drawn to it. I think no matter were u go in the world we are always gonna face these problems. I think come august wen ive spent 3 weeks there rather than a week I will get more of a feel for things on a permanent basis or at least b able to figure out wat to do.... my ex husband just imagrated to malta so I have nothing holding me bqck in the uk. The question is can I really make it wotk in spain??


The odds arent in your favour - I'm all for people giving it a go, but its wrong to think it will be easier than the UK or better for your daughter .

Stay there for a few weeks, dont give up anything in the UK and judge it for yourself 

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jae1981 said:


> O I totally believe u. I have visited torrevieja lots of times I love the place its very very urban in la marina. Crime rate is low and people are wonderful hence why I am so drawn to it. I think no matter were u go in the world we are always gonna face these problems. I think come august wen ive spent 3 weeks there rather than a week I will get more of a feel for things on a permanent basis or at least b able to figure out wat to do.... my ex husband just imagrated to malta so I have nothing holding me bqck in the uk. The question is can I really make it wotk in spain??



The standard advice is always to go out and see for yourself. Honestly, I don't know how you actually do that, if you go out in holiday mode and spend your time doing holiday things, without the reality of work, shopping, cleaning, etc upcountry are liable just to think that three weeks is three times as good as one week!!

You'll have to spend your time there and here (much can be done on the Internet) checking out rental, supermarket, clothing, school book, phone, internet, electric, gas, car etc prices - you'll see it isn't half the price of UK. You may need to earn more than you do now if you have no child benefit/ tax credits. How cold/ expensive to heat are houses in winter? What are realistic job prospects- remember that will need to be permanent, contracted, legal work ( or autonomo) to get your residencia, healthcare, access to state school, etc. How is the town outwith holiday period? 

Spain is in much, much worse shape than UK for unemployment - 60% of young folk and 30% generally are unemployed! many with no benefits - that is bound to cause social problems.

You've had it directly from the opinions of jojo's and xabs kids that Spain has all the problems of the UK, and little prospects for kids growing up. 

The situation in Spain will not improve overnight, it will take years. I hesitate to say what I'm going to say next for fear of panicking you into moving too quickly but....when your daughter is 7 she should have no problem picking up the language and coping in state school, though you should probably start paying for Spanish tuition for you both now. However, once she is about 9yrs she could start to struggle and you may even have to consider the cost of private International schooling.

I'm sure you will work it out but for me, I'd question how working 2wks out of 5 in a different country to my child would really improve our quality of life, especially when you have to do it all on your own as a single mum. If I were you, I think I'd be sorely tempted to stay put and enjoy lots of cheap holidays with your parents!!

Please don't think everyone here is being very negative, that's just not true. We are really just trying to give you enough of the real picture for those who need to work, so you can consider everything properly and make the right decision for you and your daughter. What ever that decision may be, at least you will be properly prepared and much less likely to be disappointed or worse.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Visiting a place is nothing like living there. I visited the Czech Republic regularly for over thirty years, loved it, made good friends, couldn't wait to live there.
Well, I did. I went to live there.And after three years I was so glad to be able to escape to Spain.

Spain is a great place to live...if you have no money worries and don't need to work. In the nearest town to me, every second person is unemployed. That's ten thousand people looking for work.


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

Im very well aware of that! But unless I just move thats gonna b only way I can figure out wat to do.... I dont know if u been to england lately but there ant no jobs here either and 1 in 3 people are un employed too! And most peoples problem is laziness and to choosey about a wat job they want instead doing wat needs to b done. 

Im sure I will figure things out thanks for ur thoughts.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

brocher said:


> The standard advice is always to go out and see for yourself. Honestly, I don't know how you actually do that, if you go out in holiday mode and spend your time doing holiday things, without the reality of work, shopping, cleaning, etc upcountry are liable just to think that three weeks is three times as good as one week!!
> 
> You'll have to spend your time there and here (much can be done on the Internet) checking out rental, supermarket, clothing, school book, phone, internet, electric, gas, car etc prices - you'll see it isn't half the price of UK. You may need to earn more than you do now if you have no child benefit/ tax credits. How cold/ expensive to heat are houses in winter? What are realistic job prospects- remember that will need to be permanent, contracted, legal work ( or autonomo) to get your residencia, healthcare, access to state school, etc. How is the town outwith holiday period?
> 
> ...




Aaargh.... Predictive text....." In country" should read "you are".,.....


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

And yes thank u for the honesty. It has opened my eyes more but as far as struggle I will now struggle more my mum is gone to so theres double flip side. It comes with risk im totally aware hence the fact I ant going straight away with them... im def gonna take my time plus my parents will know lot more once they have lived the life style more. So nothing is set in stone mearly an option im intersted in at the momet. Thanks for all the advise


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jae1981 said:


> Im very well aware of that! But unless I just move thats gonna b only way I can figure out wat to do.... I dont know if u been to england lately but there ant no jobs here either and 1 in 3 people are un employed too! And most peoples problem is laziness and to choosey about a wat job they want instead doing wat needs to b done.
> 
> Im sure I will figure things out thanks for ur thoughts.


No, unemployment is only around 7% in the UK, in Spain it's around 30% in many areas and 60% for youngsters.
You're right, in the UK some people seem to be able to do just fine without working and won't do menial jobs. That's not the case in Spain, people are desperate and willing to work for a pittance- but they still can't get anything.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jae1981 said:


> Im very well aware of that! But unless I just move thats gonna b only way I can figure out wat to do.... I dont know if u been to england lately but there ant no jobs here either and 1 in 3 people are un employed too! And most peoples problem is laziness and to choosey about a wat job they want instead doing wat needs to b done.
> 
> Im sure I will figure things out thanks for ur thoughts.


The UK does not not have one-third unemployed. It has around 7% unemployed.

Considerably less than 33%.


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ps as far as far as the 2 weeks outta 5, I work 70hrs week now shes always in child care or with my mum surely me having 3 weeks outta 5 to spend uninterrupted is better than no life at all doing wat im doing now.... :-(
Theres lots of things to think of an explore yet which im sure is gonna take a while.


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

Regardless of the figures unemployment is at its high everwere!! I dont know last time u was in england but were I live in the space of 3 weeks within 3 mile radius of my house there have been 2 stabbings!! England is no mans land it has no prospects or career long term prospects. My neice left school with 9 gcses above b. Has now got 5 a levels all A she now works in cafe cause she cant get a job and use wat she worked so hard for.... so yeh spain maybe ruff but hell at least the sun is shinning! Not sure last time u was in england but its bloody grime spain has gotta be better then here! And to clarify no matter were u go lifes a struggle.... its the way of the world unfortunately.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jae1981 said:


> Regardless of the figures unemployment is at its high everwere!! I dont know last time u was in england but were I live in the space of 3 weeks within 3 mile radius of my house there have been 2 stabbings!! England is no mans land it has no prospects or career long term prospects. My neice left school with 9 gcses above b. Has now got 5 a levels all A she now works in cafe cause she cant get a job and use wat she worked so hard for.... so yeh spain maybe ruff but hell at least the sun is shinning! Not sure last time u was in england but its bloody grime spain has gotta be better then here! And to clarify no matter were u go lifes a struggle.... its the way of the world unfortunately.


I'm in UK with daughter who moved to Spain, for contracted work, so I am in a position to compare, as is jojo if you read all her posts.

At least your niece has a job in the UK, even those with degrees can't get a cafe job in Spain. 

Life may be a struggle, but in some places the struggle is greater.

As I say, no one is trying to discourage you as such, just to make sure you really know exactly how difficult life can be in Spain, so you can consider everything and make the right decision for you. Even your parents may not see how bad it is if they have a reasonable income and no need to work. Sunshine won't help if your skint!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jae1981 said:


> Regardless of the figures unemployment is at its high everwere!! I dont know last time u was in england but were I live in the space of 3 weeks within 3 mile radius of my house there have been 2 stabbings!! England is no mans land it has no prospects or career long term prospects. My neice left school with 9 gcses above b. Has now got 5 a levels all A she now works in cafe cause she cant get a job and use wat she worked so hard for.... so yeh spain maybe ruff but hell at least the sun is shinning! Not sure last time u was in england but its bloody grime spain has gotta be better then here! And to clarify no matter were u go lifes a struggle.... its the way of the world unfortunately.


Until a very short time ago, I visited the UK regularly on business. So I know what goes on.

I have to laugh ironically at your comments about crime in the UK. We live in a 'good' area, very middle- class, very quiet. Today a friend had his car number plates stolen - they will be used to commit a crime- , my car radio was stolen this afternoon and last Friday a bunch of drug dealers were arrested in an apartment block not far away.
Our house was burgled a couple of years ago and an Irish Mafioso was gunned down by a Russian hit squad five minutes from my house four years ago!
This is a respectable area!!!
Yet within a ten minute drive from my house there are six known brothels...all very high- class and expensive, no rough trade! As for drugs...if you have money, you can get anything quite easily.
And that's what it comes down to..money.
Tens of thousands of Spaniards are leaving Spain to work in the UK and Germany.

Spain really isn't 'better' than the UK, you know. If you are finding life tough in the UK you will,find it tougher in Spain, believe me. Everyone I know in the UK has a good, well- paid job and a home. Every day here in Spain hundreds of people are being evicted from their homes. I work as a volunteer for a local charity, we have a second- hand shop. We see evidence of real hardship every day. You really cannot compare Spain and the UK.


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

Life is tough in general! I say that in meaning a whole lot of things... its the way of the world. I have very stable successful life her but I will shortly have no family here. Which brings me to a choice. Also the fact thats this country is completely backwards pushes me to make a change now that may not b spain I figure out in the long run. Guess I wont know if I never try, nothing ventured nothing gained and all that.

U can laugh all u like at my comments regarding crime england is still 10fold to spain I dont care wat u say. Never the less im not saying spain has no crime just lot less then here. There way of living is different completely as uve both siad. 
Im not going to keep getting in a debate regards to who knows best and which countrys worse. I asked questions I got responses. I appreciate your comments and will take um on board.
Kind regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jae1981 said:


> Life is tough in general! I say that in meaning a whole lot of things... its the way of the world. I have very stable successful life her but I will shortly have no family here. Which brings me to a choice. Also the fact thats this country is completely backwards pushes me to make a change now that may not b spain I figure out in the long run. Guess I wont know if I never try, nothing ventured nothing gained and all that.
> 
> U can laugh all u like at my comments regarding crime england is still 10fold to spain I dont care wat u say. Never the less im not saying spain has no crime just lot less then here. There way of living is different completely as uve both siad.
> Im not going to keep getting in a debate regards to who knows best and which countrys worse. I asked questions I got responses. I appreciate your comments and will take um on board.
> Kind regards


you know best lol!!!! Just dont burn your UK bridges!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually, I don't care about my car radio being nicked. It was several years old. I've just ordered a new one with USB for my IPod from amazon.es for €32!

Same when we were burgled and my IPod Nano was stolen. Gave me an excuse to replace it with the IPod Classic with much more storage. So it's an ill wind, as they say.

Apparently the druggies petrol- bombed a car the police had placed in the underground garage with a surveillance camera. We slept through it all, didn't hear a thing!
Like I said, it's very quiet here, on the edge of the village...


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dont know best otherwise I wouldnt have asked but like I siad im not gonna get in any more debate I appreciate your comments an took um on board and will def do a lot of research and n home work

Thanks j


----------



## Minnie_Goodsoup (Dec 19, 2013)

jae1981 said:


> Regardless of the figures unemployment is at its high everwere!! I dont know last time u was in england but were I live in the space of 3 weeks within 3 mile radius of my house there have been 2 stabbings!! England is no mans land it has no prospects or career long term prospects. My neice left school with 9 gcses above b. Has now got 5 a levels all A she now works in cafe cause she cant get a job and use wat she worked so hard for.... so yeh spain maybe ruff but hell at least the sun is shinning! Not sure last time u was in england but its bloody grime spain has gotta be better then here! And to clarify no matter were u go lifes a struggle.... its the way of the world unfortunately.


Being born in the UK, and living in the UK (along with many other countries in Western Europe, the US/Canada/Australia etc) is one of the greatest privileges you could have. The world is a terrible place, in some places you would be starving without a job, or you would be breaking your back working on a farm for 16 hours a day to bring home a loaf of bread for your family. Your niece has a job (without higher education seemingly, you seriously think A-levels are what gets someone a good job? Who cares about A-levels?), she could be toiling in a sweat shop or looking after a brood of children aged 16. Even in Spain, a first world country, and a utopia apparently to tabloid readers who don't actually watch the news, people are struggling day to day feeding their family because there are literally no jobs for them, even when they're essentially willing to work for peanuts. Does the UK have problems? Of course, no where is perfect, but really, 'no man's land', seriously?

Allow me to sum it up for people in general who have this attitude: suck it up, and be damn grateful for what you have.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned when mentioning education for your daughter. She may well pick up Spanish at school but it is likely that you will be the one who will give her her education in English. So she will be speak and write to your standard.


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

To the last comment.... im not sure I follow you please do clarify what you mean??!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jae1981 said:


> To the last comment.... im not sure I follow you please do clarify what you mean??!


My interpretation of the previous comment would be that once your daughter goes to a Spanish state school, her english language and spelling wont go any further than what you and she discuss at home. Which is a problem for a lot of expat children. They appear to be bilingual, but will only be as good as her age they left english education.

Jo xxx


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

jojo said:


> My interpretation of the previous comment would be that once your daughter goes to a Spanish state school, her english language and spelling wont go any further than what you and she discuss at home. Which is a problem for a lot of expat children. They appear to be bilingual, but will only be as good as her age they left english education.
> 
> Jo xxx


Jojo is correct. Unfortunately that would mean, for your daughter, that her English level - written particularly - will mean employment in the UK will be difficult to find, should she wish in the future. If she stays in Spain and looks for work, maybe the youth unemployment level of around 56% will be lower then, maybe it will be higher still. Either way, her future may be bleak.

In England now, you have income and security. Do not undervalue these things!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been thinking long and hard recently about our Spanish adventure. It was meant to be forever, permanent and we intended to buy in Spain and live happily ever after. We hated the UK with a passion, crowded, grey, stuffy..... We had the money, we had the business plan and we had the will, but the recession came along just as we arrived in spain and blew it sky high and we had to return to the UK after 5 years. 

What I've learnt and have brought from this experience is that:

Thank God we didnt sell the UK house and buy in Spain and
Thank God my kids went to an international school in Spain which taught them the english curriculum, making it an easy transition back (GCSEs and no gaps in their education)

I should also mention that my children 10 and 13 at the time, werent overly impressed with Spain. In the summer it was too hot to do much - they soon got bored with the pool, beach "outdoor life" and in the winter it was just like the UK - in fact my daughter really hated it. She missed her friends, she hated the heat, the dust, the insects and (do I dare say it...) the Spanish!

We're in England now, I hate it, but I have a good job, my husband doesnt have to commute, so therefore can concentrate on his business here and my children are settled and happy at college. We still have our home and probably most importantly, we now appreciate that the UK, with all its faults is a much safer and easier environment. Things are on the "up" - compared to Spain, there are plenty of jobs, plenty of opportunities and its relatively safe. You know where you are, what you've got, how to deal with bureaucracy and you understand everything - there are also things to fall back on here, welfare payments, child allowance, tax credits, even housing if you need them.

I cant believe I've written that, cos seriously, I was desperate to get out of here. Maybe other wannabe expats need to see it and do it, to feel as I do now. Thats fine, but dont burn your UK bridges and dont think its going to be a better life. For those who have employment and a secure job, its great, but even then, its not without its complications (language, rules, regulations etc). Being in the sun is lovely, theres lots of space and there is a relaxed atmosphere. The biggest shock for me when we lived in Spain were the winters!! They are horrendous, the houses are impossible to get warm, in fact the recent wet spell we've had in England reminded me of Spain - floods, torrential rain, hail, high winds, landslide...... yep, it was like Spain here lol!!!

Sorry to ramble on, but it was in my head and its important to have a good understanding of how it may well be, so you can plan for every eventuality. I'm not trying to put you off, I'm just trying to make sure you dont lose everything or mess up 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

jae1981 said:


> To the last comment.... im not sure I follow you please do clarify what you mean??!


It might, just might, have been a subtle commentary on the general level of spelling, grammar and diction...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've been thinking long and hard recently about our Spanish adventure. It was meant to be forever, permanent and we intended to buy in Spain and live happily ever after. We hated the UK with a passion, crowded, grey, stuffy..... We had the money, we had the business plan and we had the will, but the recession came along just as we arrived in spain and blew it sky high and we had to return to the UK after 5 years.
> 
> What I've learnt and have brought from this experience is that:
> 
> ...


Ok I've set up the stories of life in Spain thread in La Tasca. It's waiting for you Jojo!!


----------



## Wise Old Jo (Feb 24, 2014)

Life is what you make it whatever country you decide to live in: there are certain things I love about the UK and certain things I love about Spain, but both present difficulties in different ways. You can only give it a go and see what you make of it. We are seeing lots of British people returning to the UK having decided they can't make it work, "abandoning" their homes in Spain, which they are unable to sell, and unable to rent out ... and which end up standing empty and sometimes getting looted by local, very poor, Spanish people. That doesn't mean you can't make it work with the right approach and attitude, just important to be aware of the reality ... spending time over here with your parents is a great idea to help you suss things out.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Nononymous said:


> It might, just might, have been a subtle commentary on the general level of spelling, grammar and diction...


I bet a lot felt the same;Perhaps calas felices would clarify what she wrote!


----------



## jae1981 (Mar 10, 2014)

extranjero said:


> I bet a lot felt the same;Perhaps calas felices would clarify what she wrote!


I knew exactly what she meant but istead of beating round the bush why not just say it..... and how rude to insult someones intelligence for no reason what so ever!! VERY VERY MATURE OF YOU... think you need a lessson or two in manners!



Thanks you very much jojo and wise jo I definitely appreciate the insite into your experiences and like ive siad before this is not a rush desicion mearly a quest for a big change and hopefully something better. But will keep my mind open and not make a rash desicion on anything


----------

